# ASUS ROG 360 Ryujin plötzlich merkwürdige Geräusche



## TheDani312 (27. April 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

Dieser CPU Kühler hat angefangen komische Geräusche von sich zugeben, es ist schon ein etwas lautes Geräusch.
Es klingt so als würde der Lüfter der drinne verbaut ist gegen etwas schlagen.

Ich habe bereits diesen Lüfter Paar mal abmontiert und mir alles angeschaut habe aber nichts gefunden.

Wenn ich oben drauf drücke, verschwindet dieses Geräusch aber, wenn ich loslasse, kommt es wieder

Vielleicht hätte ja einer eine Idee?

Grüße 

TheDani312


----------



## Gamer090 (27. April 2020)

Hast du dir schon mal die Lüfterblätter genau angeschaut? Kann es sein das eines der Lüfter, leicht verbogene Lüfterblätter hat und die Irgendwo schleifen?


----------

